# Cleaning cage first time - tips?



## SonicGems (Jul 30, 2011)

I've decided I'm cleaning Sonic's cage tomorrow.
It smells horrible and I just can't take it anymore. :? 

Any tips?
Where should I put her while I'm cleaning her cage up?
When is the best time to do this?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2011)

SonicGems said:


> I've decided I'm cleaning Sonic's cage tomorrow.
> It smells horrible and I just can't take it anymore. :?
> 
> Any tips?
> ...


If the smell is bad I would remove the bedding with new bedding and clean the cage with water/vinegar. Your hedgehog can stay in a plastic container, play area, or other enclosed area leave their home or a fleece bag or blanket for them to sleep in and they will probably sleep if its day time.

Time varies on hedgehogs most are cranky when woken up but will tolerate a day time wake up. Some can be very puffy and upset about it no telling with their personalities 

Hedgehogs aren't naturally stinky creatures so once she is adapted it'll get better


----------



## SonicGems (Jul 30, 2011)

TWCOGAR said:


> If the smell is bad I would remove the bedding with new bedding and clean the cage with water/vinegar. Your hedgehog can stay in a plastic container, play area, or other enclosed area leave their home or a fleece bag or blanket for them to sleep in and they will probably sleep if its day time.
> 
> Time varies on hedgehogs most are cranky when woken up but will tolerate a day time wake up. Some can be very puffy and upset about it no telling with their personalities
> 
> Hedgehogs aren't naturally stinky creatures so once she is adapted it'll get better


Maybe just a simple bedding change of sorts will help.

I used the vinegar solution, and it helped at first but now all I can smell is her "business" and vinegar. And let me tell you, it's not a good smell! :lol:

I'm glad to know that they aren't usually stinky though, because this is killing me.


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

We've found that it works best for us usually to clean the cage when we have Pearl out for the evening. If you put her in a snuggle sack she will probably just sleep. Just make sure she is somewhere safe like a little pet carrier or big Rubbermaid bin, or someone else holding her. We've done it during the day too but it's not my preference because it disturbs her sleep and she's often grumpy then. We also use vinegar and water. Nothing harsh.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2011)

SonicGems said:


> TWCOGAR said:
> 
> 
> > If the smell is bad I would remove the bedding with new bedding and clean the cage with water/vinegar. Your hedgehog can stay in a plastic container, play area, or other enclosed area leave their home or a fleece bag or blanket for them to sleep in and they will probably sleep if its day time.
> ...


Perhaps tone down the mixture if the vinegar odor is to potent to a 70 % water 30% Vinegar


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

Are you using distilled vinegar?


----------



## SonicGems (Jul 30, 2011)

CanadienHedgie said:


> Are you using distilled vinegar?


I believe so, yes.


----------



## SonicGems (Jul 30, 2011)

TWCOGAR said:


> Perhaps tone down the mixture if the vinegar odor is to potent to a 70 % water 30% Vinegar


That's a great idea, thank you!


----------

